
Accuracy of ML models is lower than the worst of statistical ones for timeseries - bratao
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0194889
======
bratao
This figure is a good overview of the models performance for this study.
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/figure/image?size=l...](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/figure/image?size=large&id=10.1371/journal.pone.0194889.g002)

